# Inhale... ESP Custom Shop Build!! ....exhale



## feraledge

I'm super, super stoked right now. This has been my dream for years and I'm finally making it happen. Down payment sent today with an estimated build time of 8-10 months. That's far shorter than I was anticipating, so hopefully it's accurate. I'm selling a lot of guitars to make this work, but I think the pay off will be there in spades. I'll use this thread to honor their service towards my greater good. 
I also have seen few to none threads on ESP custom builds, so happy to share my excitement as this progresses. 
Here's my crappy mock up:







And the specs: 
* Horizon body
* C0ckstock
* Alder body
* Maple neck thru
* Tung oiled maple fretboard
* Offset small black dots
* Black binding on the fretboard
* Extra thin U neck profile with tung oil
* 305 mm radius
* Jumbo frets
* Original Floyd Rose
* Black hardware
* Flamed maple top (matching headstock)
* Black Fog finish
* Creme body binding
* Air Norton neck
* D Activator bridge
* Direct mount PUPs
* Push/push volume
* 3 way toggle
* ESP Script logo

I can't wait, but I'm going to have to learn how.
First custom guitar!


And a huge shout out to Tim at 6-String.com for being an awesome dealer and sharing my stoke on seeing this through! I've bought 3 or 4 ESPs off him so far and it's always been a pleasant experience.


----------



## Kobalt

Can only dream about owning my own custom shop guitar.

Congrats, man.


----------



## asher

That's gonna be sweet as hell, dude. Congrats!


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I am beside myself with envious rage right now. I can't wait to see the NGD thread hopefully sometime between December and February.


----------



## JD27

That is going to be so awesome! Going to see how this goes and I may have to follow shortly behind.


----------



## Millul

This - will - SHRED!!!


----------



## protest

Oh .... son, oh ....!


----------



## vilk

best esp 2015


----------



## Sleazy_D

Hawt


----------



## Samark

CS Esp is the dream! Sorry the run didn't work out, can't wait to see this!


----------



## feraledge

vilk said:


> best esp 2015



Fingers crossed for 2015 completion, but yes, I agree, it's got a solid shot at number 1. 

Thanks everyone for the comments. I'm super amped. I feel like I just announced pregnancy, complete with 10 month gestation.


----------



## JD27

Haha, you will have to throw it a guitar shower. People can bring you guitar accessories for it!


----------



## Hachetjoel

I don't really like esp but wow


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Haha, you will have to throw it a guitar shower. People can bring you guitar accessories for it!



Thanks, I'm registered at the "Post your GAS" thread and donations can be made in my name to 6-String.com's Orphan Guitar Fund. 
I'm working on building this black fog crib in the meantime.


----------



## Daf57

Now that's gonna be so cool! Big congrats, man! Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Heroooh

Damn thats going to be one sick cock...


... stock guitar

Congrats!!


----------



## canuck brian

I love that you're using the cockstock. Best headstock for ESP guitars. Can't wait to see this thing done!



KingVee said:


> Can only dream about owning my own custom shop guitar.
> 
> Congrats, man.



You're in the luthiery section! Get crackin! 

(The dream you've mentioned is the exact reason i started building. )


----------



## Humbuck

See, no cockstock ESP's for me. Classic pointy in-line headstock and I'm ordering one too! Too each his own!

Gonna be a great build though. Nice choices.


----------



## FIXXXER

reverse the cockstock and it's perfect!


----------



## feraledge

Thanks for the comments everyone, I can't wait to see how this turns out as well. Apparently the ESP custom shop is pretty tight lipped. No idea when this actually goes into production, but safe to assume it's not in the immediate future before anything really starts taking shape.
Here's to wishing for production pics!!



canuck brian said:


> You're in the luthiery section! Get crackin!
> 
> (The dream you've mentioned is the exact reason i started building. )



I think about it all the time, but I'm a total hack in this regard. If I could build guitars of this caliber, I'd probably do little else.


----------



## Hollowway

That's awesome! Can I ask what made you choose a custom guitar? I ask because there isn't anything really "out there" with this build.


----------



## feraledge

The sell off has been underway. 
Here are a few of the primary contributors thus far: 










A couple more up for sale right now and then a few more that I'll be pacing throughout the end of the year.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> The sell off has been underway.
> Here are a few of the primary contributors thus far:



That one looks oddly familiar Have you decided which ones you are keeping and which shall be sacrificed?


----------



## feraledge

JD this was you taking ownership of a killer guitar while contributing to the creation of something beautiful.
My Eclipse II VB and ST2 are currently up for grabs. The Horizon III is probably up soon. I'm selling my SS Horizon FR II last if I can. My Charvel USA Pro Mod San Dimas Style 1 might go too, but that could be avoided.


----------



## canuck brian

feraledge said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone, I can't wait to see how this turns out as well. Apparently the ESP custom shop is pretty tight lipped. No idea when this actually goes into production, but safe to assume it's not in the immediate future before anything really starts taking shape.
> Here's to wishing for production pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think about it all the time, but I'm a total hack in this regard. If I could build guitars of this caliber, I'd probably do little else.



Nobody starts out awesome.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Bad ass.....I like your pickup choices!


----------



## ikarus

epic! cant't wait to see updates.


----------



## feraledge

Another one bites the dust. Now over 1/3rd paid off. 
Run free Eclipse, run free.


----------



## feraledge

Hilariously optimistic date of completion would be December 9, 2015.


----------



## feraledge

Had some questions from ESP today on this. Changed the body binding to black. I think it'll give a nicer contrast and look even better with the black hardware. 
I'm hoping that these questions mean my guitar is on the path to production. Every day when I'm very happily playing my BS 7 I get a bit more excited.


----------



## Qweklain

Your mockup looks so... Vanilla.  Congrats and the leap and I hope it turns out to be exactly what you want and meets (or even better, exceeds) expectations!


----------



## feraledge

Definitely in the queue, possibly already headed to production. Optimism has never been kind to me, but I'm willing to give it another shot.


----------



## feraledge

Slight update. Definitely in production and got some more questions from Japan today. Tim is an awesome dude to walk through it all with. I think my chances of getting photos along the way are pretty much nil, but that's the way the Japan shop works, definitely not on this end. 
The logo and Horizon are going to look like this: 




I'm getting really, really stoked for this and it's looking like that December mark is very likely. 
Sold a couple more guitars towards this, though, admittedly, I have something coming on Monday that I seriously couldn't pass up (again, thanks to 6-string.com) to tide me over since I've been playing my BS-7 a ton. Have one more guitar on hold for a sale, but two more to sell and I should have this pretty much paid off far sooner than later.

This one was tough, Charvel San Dimas Style 1. Total beauty, that I sold this is a testament to the quality of my MIM Charvel So Cal. 




This one was easier. I dig the Wolfgang, but the body style and I weren't bonding. Wolfgang Standard.


----------



## Mathemagician

That's looking like an incredible custom. I just picked up a KH-2 (dream guitar from being on the old esp forums for years) and the quality/craftsmanship is so good, no way can I see that custom being disappointing. Been gassing for a Buz-7 (originally wanted the bs-7 but don't like the H/MH necks myself). Dat maple, lol.


----------



## Prophetable

I picked up a KH-DC because it was on a great deal and think it gave me the ESP bug. It's my favorite, for sure. Really looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of this.


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> That's looking like an incredible custom. I just picked up a KH-2 (dream guitar from being on the old esp forums for years) and the quality/craftsmanship is so good, no way can I see that custom being disappointing. Been gassing for a Buz-7 (originally wanted the bs-7 but don't like the H/MH necks myself). Dat maple, lol.



I had an early 90s M-II "Custom" for a while and it was the best sounding guitar I've ever owned, but needed a lot of expensive work on the hardware and I couldn't foot it. But I can't wait for this and can only imagine the quality on it. 
I went back and forth on the Buz myself, but heard the body is actually thinner than some Ibanez S Series and that was a buzzkill (ha!) for me. That said, the BS-7 is one of my absolute favorite guitars and the neck on mine feels smoother than other 7s from ESP that I tried (ultimate test coming on Monday!). The tung oiled finish really adds to it, but it's the best 7 I have ever played. Also a pretty clear inspiration on my Custom order.


----------



## Mathemagician

I've wanted a maple m-II since forever, but the kh came up and I leapt at it. Since you own the bs-7, how would you say the neck compares to a jp-7 if you've had one? I have a jp-70 (sterling) and the neck is supposedly a bit thicker than the MM, and I don't mind it at all, but I know that any thicker and I couldn't do it.


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> I've wanted a maple m-II since forever, but the kh came up and I leapt at it. Since you own the bs-7, how would you say the neck compares to a jp-7 if you've had one? I have a jp-70 (sterling) and the neck is supposedly a bit thicker than the MM, and I don't mind it at all, but I know that any thicker and I couldn't do it.



I have played a JP-7, but I would be totally lying if I said I remember how it felt (other than I generally like most JP necks). My time with most EBMMs has been minimal. Radius and width wise, they're very close. I will say that the thickness of the BS-7 neck is around the thickness of a ESP 6 string thin U, but the curvature on it is exceptionally smooth, almost a little more C than U shape, but mine feels amazing. I had a MH417 briefly and I remember thinking the neck was thicker than I would have liked for a 7. 
For what it's worth, I love the M-II necks in pretty much all their shapes and sizes, but even my bolty M-II (maple FB) with a extra thin flat is still thicker than Ibanez necks that can make my hands cramp. The BS-7 is definitely beefier than that, but not out of the ball park. The M-II makes the neck shape on the Buz more tempting to try out, but I haven't and probably won't get the good fortune of bumping into one without just ordering one. And I don't see that happening due to the uber thin body.


----------



## feraledge

Roughly about 5 months left on the build. I know it's underway, but that's probably all I'll know before it gets to the States. 
Two more down and getting much closer to having this fully paid off. The Horizon III is one that was really hard to let go of. Amazing guitar, but for the greater good! I haven't a bad comment about the LTD Elites.


----------



## vkw619

I am still excited to see this guitar, and I've never really jived with an ESP


----------



## feraledge

This one was hard. I went back and forth so many times about how I could keep it around and come up with the rest of the cash, but to no avail. Tis sold. 
ESP Standard Series Horizon FRII See Thru Black: 






The good news is that I'm almost totally paid off on this. Completion is inching nearer, but now that this Horizon is gone it definitely seems like time goes slower and I get more antsy.


----------



## Mathemagician

....just.....mosying on through.....


----------



## Malkav

Congrats dude, can't wait to see this, your mockup is ....ing sexy!

Cockstock FTW!


----------



## feraledge

Hollowway said:


> That's awesome! Can I ask what made you choose a custom guitar? I ask because there isn't anything really "out there" with this build.



Somehow I just noticed this. 
This isn't very "out there", but it is very personalized. The changes are significant between this and the Horizon I based it off of: 
Woods (alder instead of mahogany)
Neck profile (extra thin U instead of thin U)
Neck finish (tung oil instead of painted and glossed)
Fretboard change (maple instead of ebony)

The more minor things are nice touches IMO:
Direct mount pickups
Knob configuration
Off set dot inlays
Black binding

I think the guitar I based this on would be amazing, but given that the cost to highly personalize it to my "dream guitar" wasn't out of line, I took the plunge. 
No regrets, but damn if I wish time would move a little faster on this! 
Just for reference, this is the guitar that inspired it. But I first saw the black fog finish with a quilt top Horizon from Japan 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Possessed

Great looking guitar. But if i were you i will definitely remove the ESP inlay on 12 fret.


----------



## feraledge

Six months in, fingers crossed for that optimistic 8 month turn around or less, but the ESP custom shop is as tight lipped as they were made out to be. 
I have to be honest, I have NO idea how people can wait 2-3 years on a build. I'm just hoping everyday to hear something and getting really antsy. 
So I've sold a few more guitars, both awesome: 








All in all, this has been a hell of a year. I'm coming off a peak in gear dorkage, starting out the year with something like 12-14 guitars and totally stoked on pretty much all of them. And I've done the impossible: reduced the herd. While my wife and I have been going the minimalist route, my last real hold ups were my guitars and my books. Though I have not reduced my books by even a fraction of the gear reduction. It hasn't been easy, but in a way I've gotten more playing time back instead of spending a ton of time looking, buying, selling and tinkering. 
I actually haven't even been looking as much, which just made the addiction side of GAS all the more apparent. I had to toss the catalogs from the bathroom. I've kind of lapsed on that lately, but the GAS for a LP was overwhelming and I found a cheap enough option (NGD post coming up very soon). But overall, considering how many guitars I bought and sold over the last nearly 7 years was pretty crazy. Not the worst, but I'm talking to the addicts here, right? Let's put it this way, of the 22 years I've been playing guitar, probably 95% of the guitars I've owned have come in and out over those 7 years. 
I've downsized my rig to a 5153 50 watt with 2x12" which is still amazing. Nixed about half my pedals. And went down from 14 guitars to 4 (or as we would say it, 3 - 6s and 1 7). It hasn't been easy, but I really love the guitars I have and am very eagerly awaiting this Custom Shop Horizon. And I'm trying really hard daily not to mess around with Carvin's quote builder for a Vader or look on the Bay for Explorers with Floyds. It can be harder at times, but the incoming Horizon and the rad guitars I own now help me stay on track. 
Of all of them, the Charvels and the Horizon FRII were the hardest to let go of. The LTD Elite M-II and Horizon III were right after that. I never thought I'd sell my Eclipse, though if it had a Floyd that would probably still be true.


----------



## Blytheryn

Any updates on this build? You must be totally giddy by now!


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Any updates on this build? You must be totally giddy by now!



I'm going nuts. No word. Just have to trust in the process.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I'm going nuts. No word. Just have to trust in the process.



It's crazy that they don't provide pictures or anything... I can imagine there's no way you will be disappointed, but I some eye candy once in a while ain't bad ! What's the story with the black fog finish? I googled it and didn't come up with anything.

I plan on getting my foot in the door on a custom when Daemoness opens up again. I've been GASing for one of those instruments since I was like 16, and it's just getting worse.


----------



## feraledge

Their luthiers probably all go back considerably before the new world of social media infused of luthiery existed. I guess they see no reason to change which is unfortunate, but I do have faith that they will deliver amazingly. 
The black fog finish captured my attention years ago when the export catalog was still on the ESP Japan site. They had a Quilted maple Horizon with it. It's like a smokey black tiger's eye. The mock ups on here and the Horizon I based mine off of both have it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Can't imagine your level of anticipation right now. 


I do offer ESP babysitting services free of charge, just so you know.


----------



## Blytheryn

The NGD thread for this guitar is going to be thicker than Alexis Texas's derriere.


----------



## Edika

Two months to go (only hopefully)! It is going to be an epic NGD!

Man you've had and sold some amazing guitars. That Elite LTD, the Horizon 7 and the reverse headstock ESP (is it an MII or a Horizon? I'm not that knowledgeable in ESP's) were jaw dropping and dare I say you've made my ESP GAS shoot sky high.

EDIT: Just googled it, ESP E-II MII amber cherry sunburst hhhngghhh!


----------



## Millul

Tomorrow, TNT will pick up my M-II, which I'm trading.
I can say this: I WILL own another Esp down the line.
If this guitar had a fixed bridge, I would've never let it go.

Edika, if you dig Floyds...the E-II M-II is a great, great guitar.

Feral, hang in there...not too long to go now!


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Talking of E-II M-II. I've been drooling over that guitar for a while now but there's one thing I wonder about, the placement of the pickup switch! I'm used to play Ibanez's so in my eyes it seems like the tremolo arm would be in the way when you're about to swich from bridge to neck pickup fast.
I can't play with a tremarm locked so it hangs down when I'm not using it.

So how do u guys experiance it?


----------



## feraledge

Holy .... an update! 
Good and bad. Good, I have a date. Bad, I was freakishly optimistic about getting this in 2015. Not far off, but now I'm thinking that I wish I hadn't sold my FR2 so damn early! Other bad, now I'm thinking about a bandaid purchase... Uh oh. 
Completion by the end of January, should be in my hands mid-late February. 
I do feel some peace knowing a date.


----------



## asher

feraledge said:


> Holy .... an update!
> Good and bad. Good, I have a date. Bad, I was freakishly optimistic about getting this in 2015. Not far off, but now I'm thinking that I wish I hadn't sold my FR2 so damn early! Other bad, now I'm thinking about a bandaid purchase... Uh oh.
> Completion by the end of January, should be in my hands mid-late February.
> I do feel some peace knowing a date.



Three months! I think you can survive


----------



## JD27

Just think, that TL60 can be ordered and arrive to hold you over.


----------



## feraledge

asher said:


> Three months! I think you can survive



I can certainly survive. But nothing about a forum dedicated to guitar nerding is survivalism. 
Superteles are still on the mind, but if I were to find a gobstopper Horizon in the meantime, I have mentally forgiven myself for indulging already.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Superteles are still on the mind, but if I were to find a gobstopper Horizon in the meantime, I have mentally forgiven myself for indulging already.



Careful... I'd hate to see you develop a case of the Blues, the worst kind of Blues you can have..


----------



## Fierce_Swe

We expect to see A LOT of pictures in February then....


----------



## Edika

JD27 you're not helping feraledge (or the rest of us) with that Horizon pic!


----------



## Fierce_Swe

I'm used to be a Ibanez guy (still like'em of course..) but since I bought an ESP Horizon HRF I'm totally blown away!!!


----------



## feraledge

I did a bad thing. Incoming....


----------



## feraledge

Fierce_Swe said:


> Talking of E-II M-II. I've been drooling over that guitar for a while now but there's one thing I wonder about, the placement of the pickup switch! I'm used to play Ibanez's so in my eyes it seems like the tremolo arm would be in the way when you're about to swich from bridge to neck pickup fast.
> I can't play with a tremarm locked so it hangs down when I'm not using it.
> 
> So how do u guys experiance it?



TBH, I'm not doing a ton of pickup switching or anything, so it's not really a dire situation for me. I haven't had issues with it, but I keep my trem arms locked so they stay where I leave them. I think a loose arm is a bigger issue personally. 
I don't have a lot of the control layout issues that it seems like a lot of people have. I also realized over time that I might have developed a bit of an OCD thing about constantly making sure the volume knob is all the way up while playing. 
I'm also just used to having the pickup selector beneath the bridge, so maybe I just accept it?


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Volume knob OCD is a common problem for guitar players... 
Well, I guess the best thing to do is to try one and see how it feels but they aren't so common in guitar shops over here unfortunately.

Another possibility is to switch places...


----------



## Bloodshredder

Stunning! Wonderful finish. I would bite right into it


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> I did a bad thing. Incoming....



Oh god, got the blues? XD it's nice to see I'm nothing the only person in the world who buys guitars while waiting for guitars lol


----------



## feraledge

RLG167 said:


> Oh god, got the blues? XD it's nice to see I'm nothing the only person in the world who buys guitars while waiting for guitars lol



I didn't just buy a guitar, I bought pretty much the direct ancestor of my incoming guitar! Haha. 
97 ESP Horizon. Can't wait!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I didn't just buy a guitar, I bought pretty much the direct ancestor of my incoming guitar! Haha.
> 97 ESP Horizon. Can't wait!



That thing looks awesome, Feral!


----------



## feraledge

I'm pretty excited about that. I was thinking of picking up a MH327 or something to hold me over (really missing a Horizon!), but then found that for $550. Can't go wrong there at all. It's a bit beat up, some chips and the like, but outside of probably needing a fret level and crown plus some oil on that fretboard, possibly swapping the bridge PUP, I trust it'll be as amazing as other Horizons I've owned and hopefully as mind blowing as the 92 MII Custom that I used to own. 
Also I'm 90% that it has an ash body and I've been increasingly interested in trying that out these days.


----------



## Blytheryn

Great find.... Sure it's beaten up a little, but hey, character right?  those head stocks are sweet.


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> I'm pretty excited about that. I was thinking of picking up a MH327 or something to hold me over (really missing a Horizon!), but then found that for $550. Can't go wrong there at all. It's a bit beat up, some chips and the like, but outside of probably needing a fret level and crown plus some oil on that fretboard, possibly swapping the bridge PUP, I trust it'll be as amazing as other Horizons I've owned and hopefully as mind blowing as the 92 MII Custom that I used to own.
> Also I'm 90% that it has an ash body and I've been increasingly interested in trying that out these days.



&550?! Where did you find that? I can rarely find a higher level LTD for less than $600. I just two days ago bought a B stock EC-401 (ltd) and I had to haggle the store down to $425. Kudos, man


----------



## Fierce_Swe

feraledge said:


> Six months in, fingers crossed for that optimistic 8 month turn around or less, but the ESP custom shop is as tight lipped as they were made out to be.
> I have to be honest, I have NO idea how people can wait 2-3 years on a build. I'm just hoping everyday to hear something and getting really antsy.
> So I've sold a few more guitars, both awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, this has been a hell of a year. I'm coming off a peak in gear dorkage, starting out the year with something like 12-14 guitars and totally stoked on pretty much all of them. And I've done the impossible: reduced the herd. While my wife and I have been going the minimalist route, my last real hold ups were my guitars and my books. Though I have not reduced my books by even a fraction of the gear reduction. It hasn't been easy, but in a way I've gotten more playing time back instead of spending a ton of time looking, buying, selling and tinkering.
> I actually haven't even been looking as much, which just made the addiction side of GAS all the more apparent. I had to toss the catalogs from the bathroom. I've kind of lapsed on that lately, but the GAS for a LP was overwhelming and I found a cheap enough option (NGD post coming up very soon). But overall, considering how many guitars I bought and sold over the last nearly 7 years was pretty crazy. Not the worst, but I'm talking to the addicts here, right? Let's put it this way, of the 22 years I've been playing guitar, probably 95% of the guitars I've owned have come in and out over those 7 years.
> I've downsized my rig to a 5153 50 watt with 2x12" which is still amazing. Nixed about half my pedals. And went down from 14 guitars to 4 (or as we would say it, 3 - 6s and 1 7). It hasn't been easy, but I really love the guitars I have and am very eagerly awaiting this Custom Shop Horizon. And I'm trying really hard daily not to mess around with Carvin's quote builder for a Vader or look on the Bay for Explorers with Floyds. It can be harder at times, but the incoming Horizon and the rad guitars I own now help me stay on track.
> Of all of them, the Charvels and the Horizon FRII were the hardest to let go of. The LTD Elite M-II and Horizon III were right after that. I never thought I'd sell my Eclipse, though if it had a Floyd that would probably still be true.



May I ask what pickups you had on the E-II M-II?


----------



## feraledge

Fierce_Swe said:


> May I ask what pickups you had on the E-II M-II?



Air Norton neck and Nazgul bridge with black metal covers.


----------



## feraledge

RLG167 said:


> &550?! Where did you find that? I can rarely find a higher level LTD for less than $600. I just two days ago bought a B stock EC-401 (ltd) and I had to haggle the store down to $425. Kudos, man



Funny enough, I got it from a dude in Rochester off of Reverb. It's actually a 96 Horizon and it was in gnarly shape, but it's now one of the best guitars I've ever played/owned. Makes me more stoked for my Custom! I'll be parting ways with this once the custom is inbound. 
But since we're in the luthiery section, let me show off my work here. 
Seller pics: 













I had to do a major cleaning, 3 rounds on all parts. Huge fret level, crown and polish. A whole mess of lemon oil on the fretboard after more cleaning. Replaced the pickup rings. Sand gloss off the back of the neck. Big set up. Shine, shine, shine and pay off: 

















After that I replaced the 5 way, new input jack and a Nazgul in the bridge, but haven't had the chance to take pics outside yet.


----------



## Prophetable

Well, that refurb came out great. Good job.


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> Funny enough, I got it from a dude in Rochester off of Reverb. It's actually a 96 Horizon and it was in gnarly shape, but it's now one of the best guitars I've ever played/owned. Makes me more stoked for my Custom! I'll be parting ways with this once the custom is inbound.
> But since we're in the luthiery section, let me show off my work here.
> Seller pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do a major cleaning, 3 rounds on all parts. Huge fret level, crown and polish. A whole mess of lemon oil on the fretboard after more cleaning. Replaced the pickup rings. Sand gloss off the back of the neck. Big set up. Shine, shine, shine and pay off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I replaced the 5 way, new input jack and a Nazgul in the bridge, but haven't had the chance to take pics outside yet.



Jeez, I go on Reverb almost daily, and I only live 2 hours from Syracuse, I'm surprised I didn't see it  You said you'd part ways with it when you get your custom, when that time comes, can I be the first to make an offer? I mean, if you don't already have a buyer lined up. Because I've had the really high end LTD's, but never an ESP. And I want another with a Floyd lol and what pups are in there?


----------



## feraledge

RLG167 said:


> Jeez, I go on Reverb almost daily, and I only live 2 hours from Syracuse, I'm surprised I didn't see it  You said you'd part ways with it when you get your custom, when that time comes, can I be the first to make an offer? I mean, if you don't already have a buyer lined up. Because I've had the really high end LTD's, but never an ESP. And I want another with a Floyd lol and what pups are in there?



This definitely puts LTDs to shame, even some ESPs. It's top notch. 
I'll note that you're second in line on this. That's not a bad place to be. Having GAS and talking about a purchase that's 2-3 months down the line is like thinking you can predict lottery numbers. We're all enablers here and too impulsive... That said, someone is getting a fine ass guitar in February!


----------



## RLG167

So...any updates? That's gonna be one hell of a guitar, you're a lucky guy


----------



## feraledge

Should be here mid-February. I'm so stoked that I can't stop looking at other Horizons!


----------



## Blytheryn

Has this turned into a lets tempt feral with horizons now? I'll just leave this here:

http://imgur.com/gallery/CTUJfRB


----------



## feraledge

Haha. Total stud, but Floyds are what I'm having a hard time staying away from.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I've got some knobs and a switch tip in blue if you're interested in them.
I'm not using them anymore since I switched up the control setup on this guitar.
You're welcome to them if you like. If so, just pm me your address & I'll drop them into an envelope over the next day or so.


----------



## feraledge

Really appreciate that offer, for better or for worse, if I ended up buying a '64 Fender Stratocaster in classic white with triple single coil pickups and a whammy bar, pre-CBS Fender corporate buy-out, raised the bridge, filed down the nut and took the buzz out of the low E, I would still put metal speed knobs on it.


----------



## Prophetable

I keep coming back to this thread and wanting this guitar. Haha.


----------



## RLG167

Prophetable said:


> I keep coming back to this thread and wanting this guitar. Haha.



Don't we all...


----------



## feraledge

It sounds to me like I should have a silent auction on that one!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Haha. Total stud, but Floyds are what I'm having a hard time staying away from.



I feel ya. They feel so much more comfortable than TOM's.


----------



## feraledge

I absolutely loved TOMs for ages, but I didn't realize how much relatively constant tuning bothered me until I realized I was almost never doing it. Since then the Floyd has been my only love. 
That said, my old DBSB Horizon NTII is one of my all time favorite guitars. DBSB and Reindeer Blue Horizons are the best place for a quilted maple top IMO. Otherwise, it's flamed maple every time. 




And I have a soft spot for your black NTII for sure. A black FR27 is another weak spot.


----------



## Spicypickles

That was my first love ^


Still have such a sweet spot for them.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I absolutely loved TOMs for ages, but I didn't realize how much relatively constant tuning bothered me until I realized I was almost never doing it. Since then the Floyd has been my only love.
> That said, my old DBSB Horizon NTII is one of my all time favorite guitars. DBSB and Reindeer Blue Horizons are the best place for a quilted maple top IMO. Otherwise, it's flamed maple every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a soft spot for your black NTII for sure. A black FR27 is another weak spot.



Man that is a great looking Horizon. I catch myself at times looking at pics my horizon and others because the model just looks so good. Your DBSB looks absolutely mint though! How do you manage to play the .... out of your instruments and still have them look so good? I clean the fretboard and polish everything every time I change the strings and within a week or two they are already gunked up. The guy that got that awesome 27 fret ESP in the 6 string forum is a lucky dude, always wanted to try some scalloped frets.


----------



## feraledge

I have total OCD when it comes to that stuff and when I play live I sweat like a beast, so I was wiping down after every show and doing a fully polish every 2 shows when I was changing strings. At home I just wipe my guitars with a microfiber cloth often and polish when I do string changes and maintenance work or mods.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I have total OCD when it comes to that stuff and when I play live I sweat like a beast, so I was wiping down after every show and doing a fully polish every 2 shows when I was changing strings. At home I just wipe my guitars with a microfiber cloth often and polish when I do string changes and maintenance work or mods.



Sounds legit! Yeah, I'm super finnicky with them myself, still hate it when I bump my headstock into stuff around the house though. Can't exactly call my axes anything close to case queens, but that's not why I have them so that's that.


----------



## Millul

Feral, how did you clean up that old Floyd?I have an old black Floyd on a recent acquisition that needs some (a lot, actually...!) of care.


----------



## feraledge

Millul said:


> Feral, how did you clean up that old Floyd?I have an old black Floyd on a recent acquisition that needs some (a lot, actually...!) of care.



Dunlop cleaner and a whole mess of Q Tips.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Sounds legit! Yeah, I'm super finnicky with them myself, still hate it when I bump my headstock into stuff around the house though. Can't exactly call my axes anything close to case queens, but that's not why I have them so that's that.



As much as I love and baby my guitars, bumping the tip of the headstock with in line headstocks is like inevitable. I think it's another reason why I love the cockstock.


----------



## Jake

That DBSB Horizon makes me miss mine so so so much. I've had such a hard time trying to find one to replace it 

One day I'll get another haha


----------



## feraledge

Getting the expectation for March delivery.
The closer it gets, the further away it feels.


----------



## Blytheryn

It should be finished now though, right?


----------



## feraledge

I think so...


----------



## Blytheryn

Well then I guess the only thing to do is wait. You don't even get a little message from ESP saying that the guitar has been shipped? It just shows up at your house one afternoon?


----------



## Aso

Blytheryn said:


> Well then I guess the only thing to do is wait. You don't even get a little message from ESP saying that the guitar has been shipped? It just shows up at your house one afternoon?



I would think the dealer that he ordered through could get a rough status and when it should arrive if it's finished. Wouldn't think they would just ship it to his door but to the dealer he ordered through so they can check it out before shipping to the customer.


----------



## Rev2010

feraledge said:


> Getting the expectation for March delivery.
> The closer it gets, the further away it feels.



Heh, try waiting 26 months (probably even longer now) for a custom from Jackson! Now _that_ is some pain I can tell you first hand  Looking forward to your NGD 


Rev.


----------



## RLG167

Jeez, I just ordered an Agile that'll be here next week, and I thought I had to wait a long time  Hang in there, man, I've waited over a year for guitars before, but if you ordered what you want, it'll be just that much more worth it when it comes. And believe me, you ordered quite the axe there \m/
-RG


----------



## feraledge

I think it's going to just show up at my dealer. He has tried getting info, ESP Japan just doesn't seem to care much.


----------



## Floppystrings

feraledge said:


> I think it's going to just show up at my dealer. He has tried getting info, ESP Japan just doesn't seem to care much.



ESP is kind of so good they probably don't care about updates, they don't make duds like a small company, they are very consistent.

It would be awesome if they put some Japanese candy in there or something. 

I am thinking of getting one of the new E-II Horizons or an Edwards.

Edwards has new Horizon based models, this one is black with black pearloid binding: 







And this too, they have glowing side dots.


----------



## feraledge

I wouldn't be afraid to try either. And I certainly love my present company..


----------



## neurosis

feraledge said:


> I wouldn't be afraid to try either. And I certainly love my present company..



What!!!

Is that a snow white Horizon? Are they doing these again? man I loved the old ones, does this have the slimy somewhat translucent lacquer that shows hints of the woodgrain? 

Damn, do you have more pictures? I might PM you to ask more about this. It looks great!


EDIT> Nevermind man! Just saw you made a NGD! I may have even commented there


----------



## feraledge

Snow white E-II. No transparency in the finish. Overseas model. 
It pays to stay on top of the incoming inventory with 6-string.com! Haha. 
I've owned a number of Horizons, this one is way up there. Zero complaints.


----------



## canuck brian

Floppystrings said:


> ESP is kind of so good they probably don't care about updates, they don't make duds like a small company, they are very consistent.
> 
> It would be awesome if they put some Japanese candy in there or something.
> 
> I am thinking of getting one of the new E-II Horizons or an Edwards.
> 
> Edwards has new Horizon based models, this one is black with black pearloid binding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this too, they have glowing side dots.



How do you get an edwards guitar in North America?


----------



## JD27

canuck brian said:


> How do you get an edwards guitar in North America?



Buy from a Japanese dealer that ships international and pay whatever import fees that apply when it get's here.


----------



## feraledge

^ Pretty steady stream of them on ebay.


----------



## RLG167

I've seen a few on Reverb.com


----------



## RLG167

Here, I just searched Edwards on reverb.com, must have gotten 70+ results, in North America.https://reverb.com/marketplace?query=edwards


----------



## JD27

Most of the ones on eBay and Reverb are still coming from Japanese Dealers. Ikebe Gakki is the treasure chest of Edwards (and other Japanese Market guitars) and they ship just about anywhere. 

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãã®ã¿ã¼ â« Edwards


----------



## Blytheryn

Any day now...


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Any day now...



Any day, but maybe any month. Damn you ESP!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Any day, but maybe any month. Damn you ESP!



How is the ordering process for a custom ESP, anyways? You basically give your dealer the order form and then they forward it to ESP? Out pops the guitar of of your dreams at the cost surpassing the GDP of Bogota?


----------



## feraledge

Pricing is pretty comparable to ESP Originals. Which is a lot, but also can become kind of justifiable, obviously. 
I filled out the Custom order form, got a ball park, gave it the thumbs up to run the whole round on it. Ended up pulling the trigger within a week. Didn't expect that to happen, but we know how it goes, you ask the wrong question at the right time and end up with another guitar. I'm super stoked to get this. It would just be really rad if ESP gave some updates or info.


----------



## Blytheryn

I see. Pretty straightforward then.


----------



## feraledge

ESP Japan actually came back with two rounds of follow up questions for me. Apparently that's two more than usual.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ESP Japan actually came back with two rounds of follow up questions for me. Apparently that's two more than usual.



Well then! I guess that counts for something, small finish changes or? If you're still doing black binding I'm super excited to see how that will turn out.


----------



## StrmRidr

I can't wait for the NGD thread of this one.


----------



## feraledge

StrmRidr said:


> I can't wait for the NGD thread of this one.



You and me both.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Pricing is pretty comparable to ESP Originals. *Which is a lot, but also can become kind of justifiable, obviously.*



Yup, at least for a new guitar or maybe a steeply discounted Original, which do show up occasionally. If there is ever a point that I consider buying a guitar in that price range, it will be a custom ESP for sure. If you're paying that much, why not make it yours.


----------



## feraledge

Nearing 11 months. Hoping any day now...


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> Nearing 11 months. Hoping any day now...



Jeez, are they at least giving you updates now? I've noticed with some companies as it gets closer to the send-out date, they tend to not keep in contact much. And 11 months is nothing compared to Jackson. They advertise 6 months, but that's just for the bare basics. If you want anything besides a solid one-color finish, or a sustainer pickup, or custom graphic, you're looking at close to two years! I just filled out the form and got a quote for a Warrior, they quoted me around $9,000 and 20 months  guess I'm not getting that Warrior after all  but that's my Jackson rant...hope to see that NGD soon!


----------



## Aso

RLG167 said:


> Jeez, are they at least giving you updates now? I've noticed with some companies as it gets closer to the send-out date, they tend to not keep in contact much. And 11 months is nothing compared to Jackson. They advertise 6 months, but that's just for the bare basics. If you want anything besides a solid one-color finish, or a sustainer pickup, or custom graphic, you're looking at close to two years! I just filled out the form and got a quote for a Warrior, they quoted me around $9,000 and 20 months  guess I'm not getting that Warrior after all  but that's my Jackson rant...hope to see that NGD soon!



What were the specs on that Warrior? Sounds like you went off into Masterbuilt land but 9k sounds high. Was the dealer giving you anything off the MSRP/Quoted price? Most of the bigger dealers give 15%-20% off MSRP. 20 months would be a short time frame for a Masterbuilt Jackson


----------



## RLG167

Aso said:


> What were the specs on that Warrior? Sounds like you went off into Masterbuilt land but 9k sounds high. Was the dealer giving you anything off the MSRP/Quoted price? Most of the bigger dealers give 15%-20% off MSRP. 20 months would be a short time frame for a Masterbuilt Jackson



Mahogany body, mahogany 5 piece neck-through with ebony stringers, ebony fretboard w/ shark tooth pearloid inlays, Floyd Rose 1000 Series Titanium tremolo, EMG 81/85, Sperzel locking tuners (along with the locking nut, just to make re stringing easier), flame Dragonburst finish (trans red, burst into trans lime green over a maple flame top), white body, neck, and headstock binding, all gold hardware, 2 vol/2 tone/3-way toggle (LP style knob placement, with the switch on the lower horn like an Explorer). More details than I can go into, but that's pretty much the basic jist of it. 20 months and 9K was the base price before the finish was taken into account. it's more like 12K and 26 months when it's all said and done. I got a guitar with similar specs from Agile for $800 and 6 months. I know you can't really compare Agile to Jackson, but still.


----------



## Mathemagician

I see your last update was a few hours ago. Any changes? 

Lol. But seriously I'm stoked to see this mammajamma.


----------



## feraledge

RLG167 said:


> Jeez, are they at least giving you updates now? I've noticed with some companies as it gets closer to the send-out date, they tend to not keep in contact much. And 11 months is nothing compared to Jackson. They advertise 6 months, but that's just for the bare basics. If you want anything besides a solid one-color finish, or a sustainer pickup, or custom graphic, you're looking at close to two years! I just filled out the form and got a quote for a Warrior, they quoted me around $9,000 and 20 months  guess I'm not getting that Warrior after all  but that's my Jackson rant...hope to see that NGD soon!



I haven't gotten a single update from ESP Japan other than a couple of questions and then finding out it was "in production" and "should be on schedule" after prying about it a bit, all of that was some time ago. 
Jackson Masterbuilt is no joke, but that price still sounds like it should be prior to any discounts. 
Before you rule out a custom Warrior though you should follow up on this thread, sounds they could build you a killer Warrior.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/303389-ngd-amfisound-warrior-custom-7-string.html


----------



## StrmRidr

The wait is killing me. I don't even want to know how you feel


----------



## feraledge

That's me every time someone else's guitar pops up on the ESP instagram feed. 

Thankfully I've got awesome communication from Sully on my 624T build and some genuine progress, so that keeps me going. 
At this point I assume the guitar will just magically appear one day and it will be awesome.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> That's me every time someone else's guitar pops up on the ESP instagram feed.
> 
> Thankfully I've got awesome communication from Sully on my 624T build and some genuine progress, so that keeps me going.
> At this point I assume the guitar will just magically appear one day and it will be awesome.



You're gonna hate me, my EX custom is supposed to be here Friday and I was going to start a NGD thread


----------



## Blytheryn

I was just about to bug you about when that Horizon would show up... You're not the only one waiting for it! Fingers crossed it will get here before the 4th of July.


----------



## feraledge

RLG167 said:


> You're gonna hate me, my EX custom is supposed to be here Friday and I was going to start a NGD thread



Well, that all depends. When did you order it?


----------



## Blytheryn

*strolls leisurely through thread*


----------



## JD27

This is what I picture happening when you call for updates...

"Yeesh, I'm really kind of busy, Feraledge..."


----------



## feraledge

This build hits a year on Sunday. Would be great to get an update before then. Even better to get the guitar...
Doing my best guys, trust me, I'm pretty damn eager.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> This build hits a year on Sunday. Would be great to get an update before then. Even better to get the guitar...
> Doing my best guys, trust me, I'm pretty damn eager.



Isn't that super long for a Custom from ESP though? I thought most builds take like 6 months.


----------



## feraledge

The original estimate was 6-8 months, then 8-10 months. I was thinking before all this it might be two years and I really, really, really hope that isn't the case. 
It's just getting harder for me to accept getting zero information when we're 2-4 months past the mark.


----------



## feraledge

FAQ on the ESP site says 6-8 months. Makes me feel a lot more impatient...


----------



## thinkpad20

feraledge said:


>



Holy poop, what a beautiful axe.  I love that color scheme. I might have to steal it


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> The original estimate was 6-8 months, then 8-10 months. I was thinking before all this it might be two years and I really, really, really hope that isn't the case.
> It's just getting harder for me to accept getting zero information when we're 2-4 months past the mark.



If I were you, I'd give them/or your dealer a call. They should be able to provide some answers, especially since it's pretty well past the estimated due date. I can't imagine how antsy you must be waiting for this


----------



## feraledge

thinkpad20 said:


> Holy poop, what a beautiful axe.  I love that color scheme. I might have to steal it



You'll have to steal it from someone else. Absolute beauty of a guitar, but it's traded hands twice now since I had it and let it go when I thought my guitar might arrive within reason after the end of the time range.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> If I were you, I'd give them/or your dealer a call. They should be able to provide some answers, especially since it's pretty well past the estimated due date. I can't imagine how antsy you must be waiting for this



Calls. Emails.... Yup.


----------



## RLG167

Are you on the ESP forum? Look around it, maybe this has happened to other people. I'm thinking it might just reassure you. I would say a great guitar takes a long time to build, but even the Jackson Select and Carvin custom shops estimate 6 months or less. We're all waiting with you, man...


----------



## feraledge

I used to be on the ESP Forum, but strange though it may be, a forum dedicated to a Japanese company is apparently a cool hang out for racist AF Americans to hang out and not talk about guitars. Even before it was largely vacant it was hardly a good place to go for info. 
I just hope that my guitar isn't sitting on the back burner while they were trying to figure out how to intonate an improperly scaled 9 string Horizon.


----------



## thinkpad20

feraledge said:


> You'll have to steal it from someone else. Absolute beauty of a guitar, but it's traded hands twice now since I had it and let it go when I thought my guitar might arrive within reason after the end of the time range.



Ah, that's a shame. It is a beauty.


----------



## feraledge

An update!!! Japan responded, my guitar is in transit. Will be arriving in about a month. Would be super awesome if it was early!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> An update!!! Japan responded, my guitar is in transit. Will be arriving in about a month. Would be super awesome if it was early!



A month to get here from Japan! Are they attaching a mast and sailing it over?


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> An update!!! Japan responded, my guitar is in transit. Will be arriving in about a month. Would be super awesome if it was early!





JD27 said:


> A month to get here from Japan! Are they attaching a mast and sailing it over?



That's awesome! The long transit times must have something to do with customs and whatnot? Otherwise it seems like a DANG long time for some airmail.

Anyways, you have news. It's coming, and that day will be awesome.


----------



## Bodes

feraledge said:


> An update!!! Japan responded, my guitar is in transit. Will be arriving in about a month. Would be super awesome if it was early!


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> A month to get here from Japan! Are they attaching a mast and sailing it over?



Actually.... Japan said that my guitar is "in the current shipment", so, yeah, it's on a boat...


----------



## Womb raider

I wonder if the ESP USA shop will ever handle custom orders to cut down on these issues in this part of the hemisphere..


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> I wonder if the ESP USA shop will ever handle custom orders to cut down on these issues in this part of the hemisphere..



They do custom orders, but they have a longer wait and are a lot more expensive.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


>



Uh oh, did the boat sink on the way to the US?


----------



## feraledge

It better not! Build is a year old now. 6-8 months projected completion makes it a bitter birthday for the thread.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> It better not! Build is a year old now. 6-8 months projected completion makes it a bitter birthday for the thread.



Oh I see. I thought there was a problem with the shipment. That would suck if it sank and your guitar was a castaway.


----------



## Blytheryn

Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## Humbuck

So psyched to see it...


----------



## RLG167

See, I don't think I could have a custom order that takes more than 6 months, because my guitar needs always change. Like when I ordered my Agile Custom I needed an 8 string, then when I got it I ended up needing a 7 string with a Floyd. So...


----------



## cult

Hoping the best, I'm eagerly waiting for the NGD post!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Getting so close now. 

I just think that this clip is perfect becasue I see Homer as feraledge and all the things passing in front of him as other people's NGD's.


----------



## RLG167

I immediately thought of ESP when I saw this...


----------



## feraledge

More than anything, I'm just nervous that I open the case and the specs are just WAY off.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> More than anything, I'm just nervous that I open the case and the specs are just WAY off.



You mean like it has 23 frets instead of 24?


----------



## feraledge

I'm going to be really bummed when it's ukulele.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'm going to be really bummed when it's ukulele.



Lol, no it's going to be a Jr size Horizon!


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Lol, no it's going to be a Jr size Horizon!



Well my girls will have something to remember me by when my brain explodes then.


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> More than anything, I'm just nervous that I open the case and the specs are just WAY off.



An LTD EC-50 wrapped up with a nice bow  it's hard to find a good gift wrapper these days, why do you think it took so long? XD


----------



## Aso

This is the boat that it is being shipped on.


----------



## Womb raider

I'm still baffled... Multiple thousands of dollars on a custom build and they can't air mail the damn thing with some insurance??


----------



## feraledge

I decided to make a fun interactive game of what I'm presuming the route of this ship is. 
To play, just click play on the video, then put your mouse on the "Start!" line in Japan and follow it all the way to LA where the distributor is. It'll hopefully help the time go faster.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> I'm still baffled... Multiple thousands of dollars on a custom build and they can't air mail the damn thing with some insurance??



To put this in perspective, in the time since I ordered this, Ormsby planned, developed, and announced their GTR line. Went through a communal vote up/down on the details of all of it, set up getting custom Hipshot hardware made, got a deal with WMI two bosses ago, sat through the hiring and firing process there, had Perry fly out to oversee production, got the guitars shipped (by a ship) to Australia where the Ormsby team did fret jobs and uber-inspection on each guitar, set up, polished, cased, boxed and shipped said guitars to people in the US who got them within a week of shipping. So you're seeing those NGDs before mine for a guitar that cost about a lot less. 
Granted, it could be a lot worse and I knew what I was getting into on all of this, but, yeah, not sure why air mail couldn't have been arranged. Or, ya know, a pic...
Eventually I'll have it and this will all just be me being impatient for a guitar that will be amazing forever. 

Or a ukulele and my dead body.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Hey! Can this be your ESP Custom? I saw these new pics at the ESP page right now.... Photos of the Moment - The ESP Guitar Company

If it is, it looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humbuck

Gotta be it!! Looks amazing!! Man, I think you're gonna be happy with that.


----------



## Spicypickles

Sooo Hot. Absolutely badass


----------



## Zado

Damn that looks totally great!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fierce_Swe said:


> Hey! Can this be your ESP Custom? I saw these new pics at the ESP page right now.... Photos of the Moment - The ESP Guitar Company
> 
> If it is, it looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feraledge

HELL YES!! Literally checked Instagram daily for the chance that it would show up!!


----------



## stevexc

That looks HOT.

But... wasn't it supposed to have cream binding?

EDIT: NEVERMIND I saw the post on the second page about changing it. I think cream would have looked sick, especially with the maple, but the black works great too!


----------



## ikarus

stevexc said:


> But... wasn't it supposed to have cream binding?



i second this...


----------



## feraledge

Man am I stoked right now! 
I think creme would look great with the body, but black with the neck. I agree with ESP, definitely think one color was best all around, two would have been tacky. No regrets!


----------



## feraledge

MORE PICS!! Glad I'm not the only one who LOVES it!


----------



## crystallake

HAHA! I logged on to let you know they posted the IG pics.

Looks sick man!


----------



## feraledge

ikarus said:


> i second this...



Just to reiterate, this was changed early on. Looks like they absolutely nailed it. AND 24 frets!


----------



## Mprinsje

I saw this on instagram just now and immediately thought it must be yours. Hot damnnnnnnn man. I really like the "inverted" colours esp logo on the 12th fret too, that's pretty unique


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm also glad they changed it. Makes it look more unique. It's ....ing beautiful.

Hope this means we get a Feraledge sig in the future.


----------



## Millul

Super stoked to see it! Congrats Feral, it's phenomenal! I hope you can lay your hands on it ASAP.


----------



## feraledge

^ Won't be to my dealer till early next week then on to me. Excruciating!! 
There might be a Peregrine fan or two in Brazil that would get behind my Sig.


----------



## Blytheryn

HO-LEEE...MOLEY?! That looks amazing, the inlay is super cool as well. Black inlays in maple might be one of my new favorite things...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If I ever win the lottery, don't be surprised if you ever see a cock-stocked Eclipse that looks a lot like this.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> HO-LEEE...MOLEY?! That looks amazing, the inlay is super cool as well. Black inlays in maple might be one of my new favorite things...



I've been geeking on this all afternoon. 
It's a great feeling when you first see a custom guitar done right.


----------



## RLG167

Looks great! Can't wait to hear a sound clip of it! What pickups did you choose? Did you go for an unfinished neck? (I assume it's neck-through?)


----------



## Mangle

She certainly is beautiful.... every other random moment picturing your guitar in your head.... straight trippin' '16!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## feraledge

RLG167 said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to hear a sound clip of it! What pickups did you choose? Did you go for an unfinished neck? (I assume it's neck-through?)



The pickups might be the only thing that I'm questioning, but eager to hear it. Air Norton neck, D'Activator bridge, push-push volume for coil split. Was getting my mind blown by some Dimarzios at the time I ordered, but have been far more into Seymour Duncans in general. 
Tung oiled neck and fretboard, both maple, extra thin U contour. 
Neck through body, alder wings, flamed maple top.


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> The pickups might be the only thing that I'm questioning, but eager to hear it. Air Norton neck, D'Activator bridge, push-push volume for coil split. Was getting my mind blown by some Dimarzios at the time I ordered, but have been far more into Seymour Duncans in general.
> Tung oiled neck and fretboard, both maple, extra thin U contour.
> Neck through body, alder wings, flamed maple top.



Oh man, you made the right choice with those pickups! I've had a couple guitars with that combo, they all sound great! Actually, one of my guitars is the Ibanez RG3XXV with an Air Norton stacked single coil sized humbucker in the neck and I actually took out the stock Super 3 to switch out for a D'Activator. That combo is definitely up there with the EMG 81/85, Duncan JB/'59, etc. Just one of those combos that sounds amazing together. And ESP does amazing work with the oiled necks, I've had a chance to play a couple in stores (the KH and Alexi models) and they feel so smooth it's unbelievable.


----------



## Mathemagician

Oh man that thing looks amazing. So pumped for you duder.


----------



## Floppystrings

Fantastic.

It's like the Ferrari/Bugatti of guitars.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I never thought I could feel this excited for the arrival of someone else's guitar  congrats man, it looks dope af


----------



## CaptainD00M

Feraledge thats a classy guitar. I've lurked on this thread since you posted it interested to see what you had made as over the last couple years I've gotten to know what you prefer from your posts.

I'm looking forward to those clips, congrats man.


----------



## cult

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I never thought I could feel this excited for the arrival of someone else's guitar  congrats man, it looks dope af




I feel exactly the same!
Damn, I'm so jealous right now, words can't even explain.

I am so looking forward to this NGD Thread, make sure to have someone capture your reaction!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> ^ Won't be to my dealer till early next week then on to me. Excruciating!!
> There might be a Peregrine fan or two in Brazil that would get behind my Sig.



This very important... When the dealer ships the guitar, have them change the address since I just moved.


----------



## feraledge

cult said:


> I feel exactly the same!
> Damn, I'm so jealous right now, words can't even explain.
> 
> I am so looking forward to this NGD Thread, make sure to have someone capture your reaction!



For my reaction to seeing it for the first time, you'll have to grab footage from the security camera at Goodwill as I was waiting for someone to give a drop off too and saw it. My reaction was probably like, "my guitar is alive, SO WHY THE HELL AM I SITTING OUTSIDE GOODWILL!?!" Might have had a second reaction where you could tell I felt trapped in my car/contemplating driving out to California immediately.


----------



## Blytheryn

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I never thought I could feel this excited for the arrival of someone else's guitar  congrats man, it looks dope af



I think we're all living through Feral right now. All of us in here want our own custom shop ESP's!


----------



## JD27

I need to the total time start to finish so I can contemplate doing something really stupid.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I need to the total time start to finish so I can contemplate doing something really stupid.



I like hearing this!! The idea of a swamp ash Formula FR hasn't escaped me either, but I don't think I could justify the expense. 
I put down money to get the build started on April 10, 2015. It was delivered to ESP US ostensibly this week, which means it was probably finished 1-1.5 months ago (maybe more). I should get it within 2 weeks. So all told, just a hair under 13 months from putting money down to getting the guitar. 
Having been through it now, I can say this: 6-8 months, 8-10 months, neither is going to be true. Shipping won't happen faster. You will get zero updates on the build. All the pics from the ESP IG account are taken in California. Your dealer will be lucky to get anything, but no shipment confirmation or anything unless they call and the CS has something to tell them. 
I got two follow up questions early on in my build when it was entered into the queue or started. I don't know which, but that can give the false hope that your build will be done quicker. Put those thoughts aside. 
So my advice, put a lot of thought into your order, make sure you get the non-changeable specs right the first time, put the money down, don't rush to pay it all off, don't believe completion dates when you get them, trust in the process and do your best to wait. 
OR, sell your guitars early, say you're not going to buy any others, then buy/sell a whole bunch in the meantime, maybe even a 96 Horizon, overhaul it and sell it and build out a 9 page thread on a custom shop guitar that got literally next to no updates throughout a 13 month period.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I like hearing this!! The idea of a swamp ash Formula FR hasn't escaped me either, but I don't think I could justify the expense.
> I put down money to get the build started on April 10, 2015. It was delivered to ESP US ostensibly this week, which means it was probably finished 1-1.5 months ago (maybe more). I should get it within 2 weeks. So all told, just a hair under 13 months from putting money down to getting the guitar.
> Having been through it now, I can say this: 6-8 months, 8-10 months, neither is going to be true. Shipping won't happen faster. You will get zero updates on the build. All the pics from the ESP IG account are taken in California. Your dealer will be lucky to get anything, but no shipment confirmation or anything unless they call and the CS has something to tell them.
> I got two follow up questions early on in my build when it was entered into the queue or started. I don't know which, but that can give the false hope that your build will be done quicker. Put those thoughts aside.
> So my advice, put a lot of thought into your order, make sure you get the non-changeable specs right the first time, put the money down, don't rush to pay it all off, don't believe completion dates when you get them, trust in the process and do your best to wait.
> OR, sell your guitars early, say you're not going to buy any others, then buy/sell a whole bunch in the meantime, maybe even a 96 Horizon, overhaul it and sell it and build out a 9 page thread on a custom shop guitar that got literally next to no updates throughout a 13 month period.



You forgot to mention to order multiple other customs while you wait for your ESP though.  I want this with a few changes. Reverse headstock Horizon in faded blue denim.


----------



## Mathemagician

JD27 said:


> Your forgot to mention to order multiple other customs while you wait for your ESP though.  I want this with a few changes. Reverse headstock Horizon in faded blue denim.



Bruh, 'dat Maple.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Looks sick Feral!


----------



## Blytheryn

I say go for it, JD!


----------



## Philip N

feraledge said:


> HELL YES!! Literally checked Instagram daily for the chance that it would show up!!



Saw this on my feed today and was like " feraledge is about to go nuts".
Stunning guitar mate! Congrats!


----------



## Andromalia

Very good looking, but you chose the wrong logo for the headstock, heathen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> You forgot to mention to order multiple other customs while you wait for your ESP though.  I want this with a few changes. Reverse headstock Horizon in faded blue denim.








I always GAS every time I see that. The best Horizon ever.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> You forgot to mention to order multiple other customs while you wait for your ESP though.  I want this with a few changes. Reverse headstock Horizon in faded blue denim.



Well, I figured that was a given! 
Dude, seriously though, do it. Like for real, DO IT!


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I always GAS every time I see that. The best Horizon ever.



When you Google image search it, like 3 or 4 times it's me posting it in the GAS thread! But *ahem* SECOND best Horizon ever... Muwhaha.


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> Very good looking, but you chose the wrong logo for the headstock, heathen.



I'm just a heathen who likes some script and some cockstocks, I can live with that.


----------



## StrmRidr

Man it looks even better than I thought it would. Can't wait to see more pics of it.


----------



## AboutBlank

Was the active routing a conscius decision?


----------



## RLG167

AboutBlank said:


> Was the active routing a conscius decision?



Do you mean for active pickups? I didn't see anything like that


----------



## feraledge

Active 6 string routing ain't a thing.


----------



## Bigfan

AboutBlank said:


> Was the active routing a conscius decision?



Looks like it's routed to accept covered pickps. Good idea, I wouldn't want to have to reroute such an expensive guitar to fit new picups.


----------



## Spicypickles

There's no difference between active and passive 6 string routing.


----------



## thinkpad20

That looks killer! Did you receive it yet? How does it sound?


----------



## Andromalia

Spicypickles said:


> There's no difference between active and passive 6 string routing.



You still might want a bit of leeway for sligthly larger/covered/nonstandard pickups if you can still get it and it doesn't look bad.
For a guitar of this caliber that OP could endup keeping for life (or resell in 3 years, who knows... ^^ ) it is likely that at some point a pickup swap will be in order, just because people tastes change.
It absolutely doesn't look bad on the pictures so I don't see a problem with it. Keep in mind we're likely talking half a millimeter on both sides. Since it's a direct mount guitar it won't be as flush as pickup rings if you plan for some clearance.
There were many topics in here about "Pickups X don't fit in my guitar" so it can be a real concern for a guitar you keep for a long time.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea but that's not active vs. passive per se, that's just different dimensions between manufacturers. 


I think it looks odd because the routes are so square and its not a straight on picture.


----------



## feraledge

I'm glad they give a little extra room on the routing honestly. I can't help but think that this guitar will deserve some equally "special" pickups, but I'm not sure what until I hear it with the current set. But I would probably opt for something with really unique covers too. Not sure yet...
Excitedly awaiting word that my dealer has it, then will be waiting in agony for it to come to me.


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> I'm glad they give a little extra room on the routing honestly. I can't help but think that this guitar will deserve some equally "special" pickups, but I'm not sure what until I hear it with the current set. But I would probably opt for something with really unique covers too. Not sure yet...
> Excitedly awaiting word that my dealer has it, then will be waiting in agony for it to come to me.



You know what I think would work well in it? Bareknuckle Nailbombs or Warpigs. And Bareknuckle has custom pickup covers, I think the Burnt Chrome would look cool in it.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I'm glad they give a little extra room on the routing honestly. I can't help but think that this guitar will deserve some equally "special" pickups, but I'm not sure what until I hear it with the current set. But I would probably opt for something with really unique covers too. Not sure yet...
> Excitedly awaiting word that my dealer has it, then will be waiting in agony for it to come to me.



Roadtrip?


----------



## feraledge

Should be to my dealer tonight and out to me by Friday. My dealer said he'll get a bunch of pics. Unfortunately I don't get back till like 1 am that night, so my day will get much much harder.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

feraledge said:


> I'm glad they give a little extra room on the routing honestly. I can't help but think that this guitar will deserve some equally "special" pickups, but I'm not sure what until I hear it with the current set. But I would probably opt for something with really unique covers too. Not sure yet...
> Excitedly awaiting word that my dealer has it, then will be waiting in agony for it to come to me.



It really just looks like they routed the openings to accept the baseplates of the pickups.


----------



## RLG167

goldsteinat0r said:


> It really just looks like they routed the openings to accept the baseplates of the pickups.



That's what I thought...


----------



## feraledge

Just to be clear, I am 0% concerned about the routes. 
I am, however, also kind of thinking this might be the right look: 






And....
just reposting this here because it's been like 2 pages since the pic was up and it's too awesome not to see.


----------



## cult

She pretty much has all I love about a Horizon, still.
Any news when you'll be able to pick it up?


----------



## guidothepimmp

Yes pls.

Such a sexy fiddle... congratulations


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I remember this thread. I saw it when it was first made. Really cool to see things finally coming together. Not sure how you didn't pull your hair out while waiting. When I ordered my Vader, I was losing it and I only had to wait like 2 months. 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it. Gorgeous guitar.


----------



## CaptainD00M

feraledge said:


> I am, however, also kind of thinking this might be the right look:



YES


----------



## Spicypickles

Agreed.


----------



## JD27

Since you have the custom guitar, maybe a custom shop pickup from Duncan?


----------



## protest

I've never been this pumped to see someone I didn't know to get something haha.

And +1 to black covered pickups.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Since you have the custom guitar, maybe a custom shop pickup from Duncan?



The thought has crossed my mind, but I have spent the last 13 months trying to determine how to describe that. Maybe like a custom tailored Nazgul with a bit more articulation like the Black Winter, but slightly more JB like lows... 
Hmmm...


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> The thought has crossed my mind, but I have spent the last 13 months trying to determine how to describe that. Maybe like a custom tailored Nazgul with a bit more articulation like the Black Winter, but slightly more JB like lows...
> Hmmm...



I think they could work that out for you. I wonder what a Black Winter with A5's would sound like?


----------



## feraledge

I got a video texted to me from a number I didn't recognize. Hit play when I realize the area code is from LA. And it's the case opening to my guitar. 
Tim at 6-string.com is awesome.

Then he follows up with the mother load....

In the fine words of Nergal: "Are you ready for chaos?" 

















































As I'm posting this, Tim sent me the tracking number and this: "She is 7.4 lbs, has a nut and 6 strings lol"
Hahahaha


----------



## 13la13la

Wow! 

Brought a tear to my eye, .... that is beautiful!

Love the combination of the fretboard and the finish of the guitar!


----------



## feraledge

13la13la said:


> Wow!
> 
> Brought a tear to my eye, .... that is beautiful!
> 
> Love the combination of the fretboard and the finish of the guitar!



Amen. I keep worrying that I'm going to be banned from SSO because what I just posted is the classiest NSFW guitar porn ever. Wash your hands before getting back to work...


----------



## feraledge

Just ordered a custom Seymour Duncan for the bridge! 4-6 weeks on that, also the first thing I'm having shipped to my new house! Woo! 
I'm putting it in there hands on the details, but I described the tone as such: the feel of the Nazgul, more of the articulation of the Black Winter, and some of the low end growl of the JB. Will be matched to this guitar's specs, four conductor, black metal cover, black nickel screws. 
And I called it "Obsidian".


----------



## Blytheryn

I'm all over myself with joy... Did that come out right? I'll just stop.


----------



## feraledge

^ It came out alright, I'm sure.

If you're just going this thread, you're going to want to go in a room by yourself before clicking on page ten.


----------



## 13la13la

feraledge said:


> Just ordered a custom Seymour Duncan for the bridge! 4-6 weeks on that, also the first thing I'm having shipped to my new house! Woo!
> I'm putting it in there hands on the details, but I described the tone as such: the feel of the Nazgul, more of the articulation of the Black Winter, and some of the low end growl of the JB. Will be matched to this guitar's specs, four conductor, black metal cover, black nickel screws.
> And I called it "Obsidian".



I must say: your waiting game is strong! 

Sound sick!


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> ^ It came out alright, I'm sure.
> 
> If you're just going this thread, you're going to want to go in a room by yourself before clicking on page ten.



This +1000.

Please do a video or two when you get your paws on it, consider a DLC for the masses. At least updates every few weeks like how the guitar is doing, your thoughts on it, things it's inspired you to do etc


----------



## feraledge

I'll get a webcam for it. 
Registering barelylegalhorizon.com


----------



## RLG167

I noticed you got the custom Duncan, but I was going to mention that I've heard Schecter Custom Shop pickups are great. I'm still voting for burnt chrome covers on them


----------



## Millul

Jeez man, that last picture!!! Can't wait for it to arrive, even it will be 8k Km from me!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I don't know, the bass side locking nut is crooked....send it back!


----------



## feraledge

TheShreddinHand said:


> I don't know, the bass side locking nut is crooked....send it back!



You know you pay top dollar and they can't even take the time to keep the removable parts perfectly straight! Hogwash. Back it goes!!! For shame!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

feraledge said:


> You know you pay top dollar and they can't even take the time to keep the removable parts perfectly straight! Hogwash. Back it goes!!! For shame!




 Hahaha, sorry, I had to! Now your soon to be NGD is ruined!!


----------



## feraledge

TheShreddinHand said:


> Hahaha, sorry, I had to! Now your soon to be NGD is ruined!!



I've instructed my wife to slap the UPS delivery guy with a glove, wave the package back to sender while shouting, "and a good day to you too, sir!" as she spits upon the ground where he walketh.


----------



## xzyryabx

Looks amazing bud!!!
Congrats and play the hell out of her!!
What was the final damage ($ and build time) BTW?


----------



## feraledge

xzyryabx said:


> Looks amazing bud!!!
> Congrats and play the hell out of her!!
> What was the final damage ($ and build time) BTW?



Thanks! Order placed on April 10, 2015 with down payment, guitar will be here tomorrow April 29, 2016. So 1 year and roughly 3 weeks in total on the time. Dealer asked me to keep the price on the DL, but I will say it's very comparable to ESP Original Series.


----------



## Spicypickles

Damnit, those fret ends got me hawd. (hard - boston style.)


----------



## CaptainD00M

The grain on that neck 

Gods, super pumped and I don't even like super starts much these days 

I want to hear this pickup, as the Naz bothers me on so many levels, but the description you had sounds interesting.


----------



## feraledge

Spicypickles said:


> Damnit, those fret ends got me hawd. (hard - boston style.)



Those fret ends are so round it's almost hard to call them ends!


----------



## feraledge

CaptainD00M said:


> The grain on that neck
> 
> Gods, super pumped and I don't even like super starts much these days
> 
> I want to hear this pickup, as the Naz bothers me on so many levels, but the description you had sounds interesting.





I really dig the Nazgul. And I like the Black Winter. I hear the custom shop folks at SD are wizards, so I trust in their magic. I didn't want to have to resort to trying any technical talk, I just want the best part of my three favorite SD pickups in one awesome package. 
So, yeah, I'm pretty damn excited to hear it too!


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> Just ordered a custom Seymour Duncan for the bridge! 4-6 weeks on that, also the first thing I'm having shipped to my new house! Woo!
> I'm putting it in there hands on the details, but I described the tone as such: the feel of the Nazgul, more of the articulation of the Black Winter, and some of the low end growl of the JB. Will be matched to this guitar's specs, four conductor, black metal cover, black nickel screws.
> And I called it "Obsidian".



Maybe you will get luck like I did. SD Custom shop built and shipped the SLUG that I ordered for my Sully in less than two weeks. Hopefully the black cover fits in the pickup cavity. On my last two Jackson CS guitars we had to modify the lower edge of the covers to get them to fit.


----------



## feraledge

Aso said:


> Maybe you will get luck like I did. SD Custom shop built and shipped the SLUG that I ordered for my Sully in less than two weeks. Hopefully the black cover fits in the pickup cavity. On my last two Jackson CS guitars we had to modify the lower edge of the covers to get them to fit.



Hope that they don't finish early in this case so they don't sit at my new house without being picked up. 
I think they have enough extra room in here to fit covers. Hopefully.


----------



## Humbuck

Can't imagine how you already got a new pickup for this thing without even playing it yet! You are out of control! I'm certain it sounds great!!


----------



## Humbuck

12th fret black and white inlay is fantastic! Not a big maple board fan outside of Fenders but on this guitar it totally works! ESP should release a version of this guitar...with the pointy headstock option for us cockstock haters. Love it...just got the wrong headstock (for me). The ESP pointy headstock, reg and reverse, is one of the worlds great headstock designs. I'd kill to get this same guitar with a pointy reverse headstock!!

Forgot to ask...thick or thin Horizon body?


----------



## 1b4n3z

Absolutely fantastic guitar, excellent taste there 



feraledge said:


> I think they have enough extra room in here to fit covers. Hopefully.



Although the route is definitely designed to house a DiMarzio, you should be able to trim a Duncan to fit there. I have fitted Duncans (trembuckers) in RG's with really tight DiMarzio routes and it can be done without modifying the guitar.


----------



## Aso

1b4n3z said:


> Although the route is definitely designed to house a DiMarzio, you should be able to trim a Duncan to fit there. I have fitted Duncans (trembuckers) in RG's with really tight DiMarzio routes and it can be done without modifying the guitar.



That's what my dealer did to fit my SD BW into my Soloist. As you can see from my photo, it will be a tight squeeze.


----------



## RLG167

If you don't mind me asking, about how much does a custom SD 3 pickup mashup go for these days? The way you described it, I REALLY want to try some, lol


----------



## feraledge

A custom SD is $180. You order it right off of their site. I imagine the D'Activator will sound solid, but, ya know, a standard Horizon is awesome too. If I'm going above and beyond on the guitar, might as well do the same on the pickups! 
I just wrote SD to see about the sizing on the covered pickup. If it won't fit without modding (aside from trimming the tabs), then maybe I'll go zebra with creme or full parchment. I'd rather not have to get a custom wound neck PUP since a Sentient or 59 would be totally fine. 

My guitar is sitting at the house. I'm half the country away and headed to the airport soon. It's going to be like 1 AM when I get home, but it feels like forever away!


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> I just wrote SD to see about the sizing on the covered pickup. If it won't fit without modding (aside from trimming the tabs), then maybe I'll go zebra with creme or full parchment. I'd rather not have to get a custom wound neck PUP since a Sentient or 59 would be totally fine.



If SD doesn't give you response or if you would like check for yourself, I have a spare covered SD black winter I could loan you to check for interference issues.


----------



## feraledge

Aso said:


> If SD doesn't give you response or if you would like check for yourself, I have a spare covered SD black winter I could loan you to check for interference issues.



That's an awesome offer. I'd have to cut the tabs though. I will measure the route though if you don't mind checking against that.


----------



## feraledge

Oh sweet glorious day! Got home at 12:45 and opened the box. I have just been straight giddy. 
This guitar isn't just amazing. It's PERFECT. My dream guitar is my reality. 
Some crappy 2 AM inside shots with bad lighting.













Will do a full NGD post tomorrow, but I owe this guitar real pics. Like for real, it's beautiful. 
Let's talk about the neck for a second. I got a extra thin U and oiled finish. It's really like the perfect thin C and has an uber smooth satin-ish feel, a bit more refined that my usual oiled necks, but not quite the same as ESP's satin. Best neck on earth. It feels like it was made for me. And guess what? It was!
Imagine a thinner Charvel neck. Sound glorious? It is. 





I HAVE MY GRAIL GUITAR! 
Kind of excited about it too. 
At 7.4 lbs, it's fairly light, but the acoustics of it are just top notch. Best I've ever heard. Balance is absolutely on point. 
The finish is stunning and the top has serious depth to it. I look like a lunatic to my wife just holding it up in the light and moving it back and forth really slowly and slightly, but I can blame some jet lag and a lot of tiredness, but flame magically appears and disappears on top of the killer flame that we all see in the pics. 
The only thing I would change is that my suspicion about the pickup choice was correct. I think the D'Activator is too bright for the guitar, but I also think that I should have ordered that SD Custom pickup earlier, it's going to be perfect. Air Norton sounds great in the neck, but will get replaced with a pickup that matches the SD better (59? Sentient? Jazz?). Air Norton and D'Activator don't pair together well. The brightness of the D'Activator with the smoother sound of the Air Norton give the combination a bit of twang to them, especially on the coil split. 
It doesn't help that the guitar is currently in E Standard. When I put it in Drop C tomorrow it might sound better. I love the D Activator in my LTD BS7, but it's tuned to B Standard and I think the high end helps more in lower tunings. 

But, yeah, I'm glowing. 10/10. Would do again for sure. 
The best part about it? It looks awesome. To me I see PRS Private Stock in the finish and top, but I've seen expensive PRS and Les Pauls that I almost feel intimidated to touch. Not this. Outside of cars and a house, this is the most expensive purchase I've ever made, but while it looks like art, it is clearly built to be played. No question about it. It's almost impossible to put down. It's 3 AM and I can hear it calling me from the other room. 
Dealing with Tim at 6-string.com has always been awesome and this is no exception. Buy an ESP Custom, order it from Tim. Get your specs perfect, pay it off over a year, and try not to think about it because you will not get a single update along the way out of Japan, but the end result is just ridiculously awesome. 

They must have messed something up, right? Yes. They did. They did a push/pull pot for the coil split instead of push/push. I think I can live. 
Seriously, it's perfect.

Oh yeah, and I got back from the closing on a house/land. It's my most expensive ever purchase day and also kind of double bucket list. Feeling pretty, pretty, pretty good right now. Now off to sleep so I can shred tomorrow. 
Will get that NGD post proper ASAP.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

This is so amazing! I don't have words to describe how amazing that looks!


----------



## Simic

It came out beautifully, congrats!


----------



## Blytheryn

WOW dude. Just wow.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Pfff.. a couple discrepancies in your story there..

1. Sleep over an awesome new fiddle? Yellow card sir, thats a foul
2. Can hear it calling from the other room? Shouldnt that be wedged lovingly between you and the mrs?

Congrats, stunning guitar that. Enjoy


----------



## RLG167

Congrats, man! I don't think I've ever been this excited to see someone else's NGD, lol


----------



## feraledge

If my daughters didn't come over to our bed in the middle of the night, I probably seriously would have brought it to bed! Haha. Slept for 6 hours, back to playing. It's so awesome. Overcast today and then rain the next couple days, going to try to get some pics shortly.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I get way too excited when a new import beater comes in the mail. I don't think my fragile mind would be able to handle something of this magnitude. 

Congrats on the fulfilled dream guitar. I'd say I hope it treats you well, but I think we all know it will.


----------



## feraledge

To all the real luthiers, don't worry, I'll stop bumping this thread after I post this NGD thread tonight. Got a bunch of outside photos to sort tonight and need to get dinner done so I can restring it and play through my amp before my girls go to bed first! 
But I had to post this teaser: 






That makes this four rounds of pics of this guitar now under different lighting and the top always looks awesome. The flame has depth to it, but there's no trickery involved in making the beauty just pour out. Always looks awesome.


----------



## feraledge

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/310473-epic-ngd-esp-custom-shop-horizon.html


----------



## KR250

Wow, just wow. That looks incredibly clean in every aspect. I love ESP, and have been tempted to go custom but never able to justify the difference on a custom vs. production model. In my decision to try and build my own customs, I think it would take me 50 builds to get something that look as nice as that. Congrats....... (looking at order forms now...)


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> That's an awesome offer. I'd have to cut the tabs though. I will measure the route though if you don't mind checking against that.



I can do either. at worst if you cut the tabs I can always send it back to SD to have a new base put on.


----------



## feraledge

Aso said:


> I can do either. at worst if you cut the tabs I can always send it back to SD to have a new base put on.



There's something about Team Sully that is just absolutely gracious in terms of pickups. I think there has to be a connection. This is a most generous offer, but the SD Custom Shop got back to me already and said it looks like everything should fit fine and offered to file the tabs down for me professional style. 
Thanks a ton for asking. 
It's moments like this that I really miss the rep system...


----------

